# Happy I did not sell my libraries....



## Mads Skønberg (Oct 26, 2017)

I startet making this kind of music 2 months ago. After 1 week I considered selling all libraries. I am so happy I did not. This is so much fun.

I would be very happy for all listening, and feedback on my last composition, and I think it is maybe my best too. Lots of ostinato


----------



## Mornats (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm glad you didn't sell them too. I like this. The start reminds me of the Westworld soundtrack blended with orchestral fantasy.


----------



## MillsMixx (Oct 26, 2017)

Outstanding track. Great inspiring piece!


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Oct 26, 2017)

Mornats said:


> I'm glad you didn't sell them too. I like this. The start reminds me of the Westworld soundtrack blended with orchestral fantasy.



Thanx you for listening and nice words!


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Oct 26, 2017)

MillsMixx said:


> Outstanding track. Great inspiring piece!



Thank you very much! That was very nice said. Thanx again!


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 26, 2017)

Good to see you following your passion Mads, that leads to a road of personnel fulfillment.


----------



## CGR (Oct 26, 2017)

Nice work Mads, builds nicely and is not 'over-cooked' if you know what I mean. Good move not selling your music making tools!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 26, 2017)

If you are writing stuff as good as this after just 8 weeks, then God alone knows what you will come up with after you have got a couple of years under your belt. That really hit the spot.


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Oct 27, 2017)

mikeybabes said:


> If you are writing stuff as good as this after just 8 weeks, then God alone knows what you will come up with after you have got a couple of years under your belt. That really hit the spot.


 Haha, thank u very much for nice words. Very satisfied with this track.


----------



## tehreal (Oct 27, 2017)

Do tell, what are the unsold libraries you used to make the piece?


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Oct 27, 2017)

tehreal said:


> Do tell, what are the unsold libraries you used to make the piece?



Cinematic Strings 2.0, 8Dio Jennifer, Tubular Bells, Bohemian Violin, Bohemian Cello, Trailer Brass, Deep Perc Beds 2 Cinecamples, Mars & Venus from SoundIron, Damage, Symphony Essentials, The Giant, Factory (komplete), Valhalla Reverb.


----------



## Jake (Oct 27, 2017)

Mads, great job! It's something that I want to listen to again


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Oct 27, 2017)

Jake said:


> Mads, great job! It's something that I want to listen to again


WOW! Thats a great thing to hear!! Thank you very much!


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Nov 5, 2017)

Here is a new version with 92 tracks (the original has apron 70). Is this version better?? (please listen to the whole song, it is in the last minute the most differences are)


----------



## Harry (Nov 5, 2017)

So what is it you added to these 22 extra tracks from the original?


----------



## Mads Skønberg (Nov 5, 2017)

Harry said:


> So what is it you added to these 22 extra tracks from the original?


Perc, counter brass, counter horns, counter piano, rise/gira, cymbals...


----------

